
Show HN: Google Places X Instagram- Michelin Starred Restaurants in the Bay Area - jasonlingx
https://www.sglinks.com/san-francisco-bay-area/michelin-starred-restaurants/
======
jasonlingx
I built this thinking combining Google Places and Instagram would be an
interesting way of discovering cool places. I am not sure if it is compelling
as a standalone site... but perhaps it could be white labelled to publishers
who curate their own directory of places, or to a chain of hotels or cafes to
showcase their locations.

I have tried to make it as fast, mobile friendly, and low maintenance as
possible. It does not use the big JS frameworks and is basically generated as
a static site hosted on Netlify for free.

